# Ivermectin Injectable dosage



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Does anyone know the correct dosage for Ivermectin Injectable for sheep?


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Do you inject or use oral like im reading about in the goat forum?

We have always done it by injection but I am reading about different dosage amounts and wondering what you all use as a dose?


----------



## jimahall (Sep 18, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> Do you inject or use oral like im reading about in the goat forum?
> 
> We have always done it by injection but I am reading about different dosage amounts and wondering what you all use as a dose?


From the container: Ivermax (Ivermectin) 1% sterile solution. In cattle 1ml per 110 lb body weight. Use the same for sheep. My mentor recommended that I turn the sheep up on its rump, like for shearing, and inject under the skin of the leg/chest. This area is easily seen in the wooliest of sheep. About anywhere is fine, but in Icelandics this is about the only place without wool. I would not give orally. Nor in muscle. Just under the skin. If it is lambs then divide the 1ml in half or 3/4. 

Do not give Ivermectin to collie type breeds of dogs. It can and has killed them. But LGDs can have the same amount per body weight. With dogs you give orally. As dogs carry the worms that sheep carry, it is advisable to worm all dogs on the property at the same time. If they are collie type then check with your vet, Wal-Mart or feed store. Hope this helps.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks Jim... Yep, that is the dose we use too... not the 1ml per 75 lbs called for pigs on the bottle, or the other dosages I have seen. 
Just wanted to make sure I haven't been underdosing. 
Thank you.


----------



## jimahall (Sep 18, 2005)

livestockmom said:


> Thanks Jim... Yep, that is the dose we use too... not the 1ml per 75 lbs called for pigs on the bottle, or the other dosages I have seen.
> Just wanted to make sure I haven't been underdosing.
> Thank you.


I would also suggest having a helper or set up a way to easily reach for the full syringe. You need to vaccinate the sheep, not the shepherd!


----------

